# mutiple Security Deposits and early lease termination



## skd (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon,
Lets say I put 9 additional security deposits on my lease
and after a year I get out of the lease by selling the car or something. Is there any penalty on the mutiple security deposits
in this case? Or do I get all of it back?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

skd said:


> *Jon,
> Lets say I put 9 additional security deposits on my lease
> and after a year I get out of the lease by selling the car or something. Is there any penalty on the mutiple security deposits
> in this case? Or do I get all of it back?
> ...


ALL of your security deposits are fully refundable,
even with an early termination - especially with an
early termination/lease payoff. They can't charge
you for excess wear & tear if it isn't going back...


----------

